

Cypherpunks - YAYERKA
http://www.cypherpunks.to/

======
mindcrime
For anybody in the Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill area of North Carolina,
there is a new Cypherpunks meetup / group forming.

See: [http://www.meetup.com/Triangle-Crypto-Cypherpunk-
Meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/Triangle-Crypto-Cypherpunk-Meetup/)

Or follow us on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/trianglecrypto](https://twitter.com/trianglecrypto)

